

Search the sites that Daring Fireball likes - greglindahl
http://daringfiresearch.net/

======
greglindahl
If you ever wanted to ask yourself, "What does the John Gruber-recommended web
think about Apple's new A6 chip?"

<http://daringfiresearch.net/searches/a6>

Well, now you can find out!

~~~
randomstring
Or more entertaining, is seeing what those sites think about Comic Sans.

<http://daringfiresearch.net/searches/comic+sans>

